# Easton SLX Fork problem



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

I just got an easton SLX fork and am trying to figure out one thing:

The brake nut hole seems to be too narrow for the brake nut and I cant figure it out. I have 4 different brake nuts I am trying and none of them fit into the rear part of the fork where the brake nut is supposed to go. It is the slimmer part of the brake nut that will not go into the part it is supposed to go into on the fork. I have tried brake nuts from different calipers (zero gravity, ultegra, and a couple generic ones including rear brake nuts, they all seem to be about 1mm too wide in diameter)

Does this make any sense?


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

*nevermind.*

Turns out it was just a very very very snug fit for the brake nut, I really had to push it in there... I am used to my alphaq fork which has more of a loose fit rather than this press fit.


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

same thing happened to me on my EC90 SLX and my Madone SSLx fork (Bontrager XXX Lite). I just very carefully tapped it out with a drill. Works just fine afterwards, but it was scary the first time I tapped out the well (which was on the Bontrager fork), less scary on the SLX fork since I got it on the cheap (ebay-$90+$15 shipping). Glad you got yours placed OK without drilling it out.


----------

